# Yet again



## rugbyken (Feb 21, 2018)

Another sunny day so yet another bar & yet another beer


----------



## exwindsurfer (Feb 21, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> Another sunny day so yet another bar & yet another beerView attachment 61304



You have heard of lynching Ken lololol.


----------



## Tim120 (Feb 21, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> Another sunny day so yet another bar & yet another beerView attachment 61304



What a player... Don't weaken :cheers:


----------



## Lee (Feb 21, 2018)

exwindsurfer said:


> You have heard of lynching Ken lololol.



Jealousy, such a destructive thing.

Just remember it's only yourself you are hurting by letting the green eyed monster get to you.

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 21, 2018)

We're packed & ready to go, tunnel booked for this Saturday so hopefully be somewhere warm early next week. Intend to do some longish drives, we  used to take our time but only a short 6 week trip this time, need to get a bit of sunshine, seem to have had a cold or cough since Christmas.


----------

